# Budgie has very splayed legs..need Help!



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

My baby budgie is now 1 month old. She/he was the only egg that hatched out of 4. It had splayed so we started taping the legs together when it was about 2- 1/2 or 3 weeks old. (We found a breeder who showed us how to tape the legs.) 
She/he is now 1 month old, and there is very little to no sign of improvement. We did tape the legs closer together every 3-4 days, but there has been no improvement. My mom said she wanted to euthanize the baby, 
but I was wondering if there was any chance that the legs could get better?

Or is there any way that we could make her life as pain-free/easy to live if she/he has splayed legs when it is older (if the condition doesn't improve) ?

It was born on April 27

I've attached pictures 

Picture from May 2:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Picture from May 6:








Some pictures from today:

The left leg does look like it curls into a ball -which cause troubles standing 
















View of right side when standing:








View of left side when standing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no reason to consider euthanizing a chick simply because it has splayed legs. 

The chick is still young and developing.
By carefully following the directions in this link, the baby's condition can be corrected.

Splayed Leg Prevention And Treatment - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *There is no reason to consider euthanizing a chick simply because it has splayed legs.
> 
> The chick is still young and developing.
> By carefully following the directions in this link, the baby's condition can be corrected.
> ...


Thanks FaeryBee, I told my mom the same thing, that it is no reason to euthanize a chick just because it has splayed legs,  so now she isn't going to even think ebout euthanize get it.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWH what a cute little baby, if the legs don't improve you will need to make some adjustments to the cage for this baby. Placing ramps and food and water dishes down where the bird can reach . shallow water containers with some help this budgie can live a lovely normal life.:budgie:


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> AWH what a cute little baby, if the legs don't improve you will need to make some adjustments to the cage for this baby. Placing ramps and food and water dishes down where the bird can reach . shallow water containers with some help this budgie can live a lovely normal life.:budgie:


Thank you, those are great recommendations!  if the legs don't improve, then we will cetainlu do that.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Deb....follow the advice in the link to a tee, this will either correct it or make it better. Beautiful little chick...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

OMG I'm in love! Can I have him/her??! 
Such a cuuuuute little baby I just want to cuddle it 

I'm so glad euthanasia is out of the question!! I don't know anything about splayed legs but I'm sure that would have been a drastic move.

Best of luck with the correction process. Your sweet little baby is so adorable


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You can also gently massage his foot and see if you can ease it more open. The actual foot looks like some sort of deformity be wary of his nails growing into his skin or leg as well. Good luck would love to see some more pictures of the little angel soon he is adorable.hoto:


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> OMG I'm in love! Can I have him/her??!
> 
> Such a cuuuuute little baby I just want to cuddle it
> 
> ...


Thanks  :hugs:


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> You can also gently massage his foot and see if you can ease it more open. The actual foot looks like some sort of deformity be wary of his nails growing into his skin or leg as well. Good luck would love to see some more pictures of the little angel soon he is adorable.hoto:


Thanks for suggesting that, we will try massaging her foot


----------

